# Beer Butt Chicken



## markuk (May 13, 2014)

... realise it's not strictly Smokin but you can't beat a silly photo...

However without the group i wouldn't have had the confidence to cook chicken on a BBQ - even on a gas grill - went down well served it with Danny's Pot Salad and the Wicked Beans but not too wicked !













bbchicken.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 13, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (May 13, 2014)

Hello Mark.  Looks GREAT!!  So the "mystic" has been lifted.  Chicken DOES NOT have to be pre cooked in the oven.  GREAT JOB!!  You are well on your way.  NOW you have a problem!  You are about to figure out you can't actually FIT a whole side of beef or a large whole hog on your smoker.  Are you sure the Missus will let you park one of those big custom built trailer rigs on the drive??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   This will be a very delicate negotiation as you try to explain to her EXACTLY why you NEED to buy a custom built smoker that will hold a 150-200 lb whole hog.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck with that.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (May 13, 2014)

Looks great Mark.

Once it has reached temperature wrap it in 3 layers of foil, breast down to rest for an hour. You will never have tasted chicken as moist and tender before. Even after an hours resting it will still be too hot to pull apart by hand...


----------



## wade (May 13, 2014)

Big looking chicken. We struggle to get them that big near here but our local butcher sometimes has them.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 13, 2014)

Hello.  Yes it is a chicken.  Just for you Wade: you see you can't get decent chickens way down south in those things called Waitrose and such.  They only sell puny miniature versions and then seriously overcharge you for them.  Good luck with your poussion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (May 13, 2014)

Wasn't that big   just close to camera !!

Gave it half hour rest under foil.and towel.and we literally tore it apart with.our fingers and put it in wraps ... was on a bit of a schedule but will leave it longer next time if I can...


----------



## kc5tpy (May 13, 2014)

Hello Mark.  Big chicken isn't gonna be your problem.  Big pig is gonna be your problem.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

